# Vulcan Bomber Seiko



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

The auction for this item number170570679040 is said to be for a Yellow Seiko as used on Vulcan Bombers.

I never imagined it to be a 7A38-701B I thought it would be more like the Pilots

Please would any body be able to verify this is the watch they used.










Thanks in advance Steve


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Well Steve, this has been - and still is - a subject of much discussion. Top item in the Japanese forum:

Vulcan Seiko


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

stevieb said:


> Please would any body be able to verify this is the watch they used.


Nobody has managed to verify it yet, despite salient questions being asked in the right quarters. :no:

IMHO it's an urban myth, probably emanating from a certain purveyor of MOD supplies and ....

blown out of all proportion by gross exaggeration on various military oriented watch fora. :bull*******:

There's another little thread in the Japanese section: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=42608


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I wondered how long it would be before this Vulcan :hypocrite: watch turned up, "apparently" given to air crews! Not that old chestnut again.









Mike


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

tis all myth and b_olox


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

The reason for my post is this wouldn't have met the first Criterion for a military watch in the def std as it has no reference to arabic numbers. Which before any one say's is different for divers watches as the function refers to the arabic numbers on the bezel.

Also as a valuable and attractive item it would be engraved on the back with the NSN.

If they can engrave a 3/8 BSF tap worth Â£7.50 they would engrave a watch.

I'll ask a friend to check if there was ever a nato stock no for it.

I worked for 12 years at what is now D S D A Bicester.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Because this design is so frequently referred to as the "Vulcan" watch, does it not actually become the "Vulcan" watch, whether or not it ever had anything to do with Vulcans ???

Inasmuch as a "Hoover" rarely refers to the brand of vacuum cleaner - would you all know what I was referring to if I said "Vulcan Bomber Seiko"?

Doesn't make it right - just a fact of life.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

stevieb said:


> The reason for my post is this wouldn't have met the first Criterion for a military watch in the def std as it has no reference to arabic numbers. Which before any one say's is different for divers watches as the function refers to the arabic numbers on the bezel.
> 
> Also as a valuable and attractive item it would be engraved on the back with the NSN.
> 
> ...


theres plenty of articles on the net....just google it and you'll see the amount there is out there....



*
*


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> tis all myth and b_olox


This being the absolute classic:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Talking about the 'Vulcan myth' and how such stories can become distorted over time, I was googling today, and
> 
> came across this post in a thread discussing 'Seiko Chronographs and HEQ movements' on WUS from July 2008:
> 
> ...


From Wikipedia:



> The Vulcan alone of the threesome, retained a nuclear delivery role until *the end of their planned service life scheduled for 1982*.
> 
> The short extension as tankers until 1984 was an unexpected extension to meet operational emergencies.


Apart from the 'inaccuracies'  in that WUS post, the first Seiko 7A38-701B's weren't manufactured till *August 1983* !


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It doesn't even have funny ears! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------

